
Open Game Art - based2
http://opengameart.org/
======
fairpx
Love it. There's a growing trend of open design. Another example is
[http://www.logodust.com](http://www.logodust.com) where we open source logo
designs

~~~
gabrielcsapo
I really like logo dust, thanks for the link!

------
johnhattan
I like that one of the search parameters is "license", so you can look for
stuff that's permissive enough for your project.

~~~
BoorishBears
The bottom comment on a previous discussion is someone pointing out that
sometimes unlicensed game asset rips get on the site (And getting downvoted
for it because they couldn't have an example)

Anecdotal evidence, but I saw an asset I recognized from a AAA game on there
years ago. I'd be a little careful using the more obscure assets for a
commercial project.

------
skoczymroczny
I like the website a lot, although I see two small issues with it:

1) sometimes things that are packs are uploaded as separate assets, so you can
have few pages of art dump from some open source game project

2) some low-effort assets should be removed or put into some kind of staging
area. By low effort I mean people using the MS Paint spray to paint some white
dots on black background and call it "starry background", or some basic Perlin
noise with colours pushed as "some colorful abstract background, maybe someone
will find this useful".

------
aloisdg
previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890901)

------
gbog
I was wrongly expecting something about video game as art.

To me it is really strange that video game as a new medium for art has not
taken more traction yet. Every ingredient seems to be there for the recipe:
novelty of the medium, specific set of constraints that need to be overcome,
ability for a single person to create their vision, etc.

I know some of them are already, e.g. Machinarium, but is still marginal it's
it not?

~~~
jestar_jokin
All new artforms are derided as not being "true" art by the establishment, who
are invested in the status quo. Even contemporary art, intended to expand our
ideas about art, is often only accepted under certain existing categories;
performance art, mixed media, others.

Once could hypothesise that when non-gamers think of games, they think of the
most popular games, which means the most commercially viable. I would equate
it to thinking of advertising illustration or graphic design when talking
about "visual art".

Of course, people often think games should be fun in some way, so the kookier
games that are artistic expressions might not become popular, because people
don't want to experience those works.

Some examples of games I consider arty:

\- Moirai [0]

\- Sisters of the Amniotic Lens [1]

\- Gone home [2]

\- The Stanley Parable [3]

[0]
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/496920/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/496920/)

[1]
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/287140/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/287140/)

[2]
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/232430/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/232430/)

[3]
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/221910/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/221910/)

~~~
gbog
Thanks for these suggestion, I'll check them out. There is also an interesting
trend with pico8 "pixel games", for me some of them have a "thing", a bit like
chiptune music.

------
DigitalCannon
I've used this site in many personal projects. Very nice and easy to find what
you're looking for.

------
Pica_soO
The problem is with open art is, that it is never unique, as in easy adaptable
to a unique colourscheme and look. And it always has this patchy look. If this
models, textures where curated to fit into colour schemes and looks, that
could be used, that would be awesome.

------
yuchi
The UI is so similar to the ones we had in early 2000s in Game Dev
communities. So many memories!

------
gr3yh47
great site with a decent repository of assets. Some are from the 2012 Liberate
Pixel Cup, which I participated in when learning python. I wish they would do
another cup.

